# Street Racers



## mariomike (17 Jul 2009)

Here's on Zipperhead-Cop might appreciate. Two cars, both clocked at quadruple the speed limit!
http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/toronto/archive/2009/07/17/street-racers-going-200-km-h-in-a-50-km-h-zone-toronto-police-say.aspx


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2009)

Even worse when it's a cop charged with "stunt" driving:

*Ontario cop charged with stunt driving*
Article link

ST. THOMAS, Ont. - An Ontario Provincial Police officer who crashed into a hydro pole has been charged under the province's stunt driving legislation - resulting in his police vehicle being impounded. 

Police say 31-year-old Const. Jeff McNorgan, an officer with one year of police service with the Elgin County detachment in southwestern Ontario, was travelling on the Nova Scotia Line at the time of the accident. 

McNorgan and his passenger, Const. Brian Watson, were uninjured but taken to hospital for observation. 

The police vehicle sustained extensive damage in the collision. 

More on link


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2009)

You've got to be kidding me...7 days of no license or car?  I am hoping there will be more to come for these two dickheads.  

 :


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You've got to be kidding me...7 days of no license or car?  I am hoping there will be more to come for these two dickheads.
> 
> :



Oh, I'm thinking hoping that's just the beginning.


----------



## the_girlfirend (24 Jul 2009)

Well, in Québec you would get 30 "points d'inaptitude" for an excess of more than 121km/h in a 50km/h zone... I would think that this is enough for one to lose his licence and lose his privilege to get one.


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Jul 2009)

what happened to the 50 over rule? shouldn't they have been fined the 10 grand as well? also appropriate would have been to have the cars crushed in front of them.

Good on the officer who made (both) arrests  sounds like my kind of woman  :nod:


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Jul 2009)

It is my impression that the immediate suspension and seizure is used to get the individual off the road temporarily, and charges are laid under the Highway Traffic Act.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jul 2009)

If you check the article at the link, you'll notice the vehicle impounded was a _police_ car.  These guys were on duty.  IMHO, that makes it worse.


----------



## chris_log (25 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You've got to be kidding me...7 days of no license or car?  I am hoping there will be more to come for these two dickheads.
> 
> :



That's just the beginning (guilty before proven innocent). It gets worse, trust me.


----------



## IrishCanuck (29 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If you check the article at the link, you'll notice the vehicle impounded was a _police_ car.  These guys were on duty.  IMHO, that makes it worse.



Everyone else is referring to the dumbasses in the first article, not the police officers that hit the pole.

Impounding a police car is stupid. Yeah.. that's really in the public interest. The car is wrecked in that case, but I've seen it done at least one other time.. oooh.. one less car for patrol.. yeah..  great for everyone. I'm the sure the public is much happier knowing that an emergency vehicle is being impounded just for political points instead of having another PC on patrol keeping them safe. Dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Aug 2009)

Agreed IC.  Nothing useful is served by that.  
I'm not sure why they were not charged with Dangerous Driving, other than the fact that they'll get a more severe penalty for the HTA offense.


----------



## mariomike (9 Sep 2009)

"Ont. to appeal ruling making part of street racing law unconstitutional":
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090909/national/ont_street_racing


----------

